# The Wisdom of Gichin Funakoshi and 145th Birthday



## Stickgrappler (Nov 10, 2013)

Continuing my "The Wisdom of ..." series, here is Gichin Funakoshi, founder of Shotokan Karate and considered to be the "Father of Modern Karate"


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-wisdom-of-gichin-funakoshi.html


------------


Today marks the 145th Birthday of Gichin Funakoshi  Amazing there is extant video footage of him


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/happy-145th-birthday-gichin-funakoshi.html


---------




Funakoshi profile


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/gichin-funakoshi-creator-of-shotokan.html


----------



## Manny (Nov 12, 2013)

This man was so clever!!!

Manny


----------

